# Robert Buchanan on the three parts of Christ’s work



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2020)

That work of Christ naturally divides itself into three parts — His work of active obedience, His work of atonement, His work of renewing grace upon His people’s souls. By His active obedience He wrought out, in perfection, the very righteousness which the law requires.

By His atoning sacrifice He satisfied the penal demands of the law, and thereby vindicated its authority and took away its curse, from His people. By His renewing grace, in regenerating and sanctifying those whom His atoning blood has washed, and His imputed righteousness has justified, He brings them into personal conformity to the law; in other words, into that state of holiness without which no man shall see the Lord. ...

For the reference, see Robert Buchanan on the three parts of Christ’s work.


----------

